# Lowsider Duck Boat



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I started on the duck boat last night. I will attempt photos of progress. (attempt is key here as I haven't done so before) There was a home made aluminum truss around the top 4" of the transom which I removed. (it is well made) It was good it was there as the piece of oak that was used to repair the transom at some earlier date was rotton and debonded. (if it ever was bonded) Whoever did the repair tried very hard to "fix it right", but alias was not up on the how to section of the forum. I also removed the aluminum rails. Steel pop rivets had been installed between each Al one. They were very hard to remove. I used cobolt bits to drill them hollow and they were so rusted they still remained siezed in the rail.

It is raining here now, but I am taking the camera out to document things when weather permits.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Frank, glad to hear it. You've always got good ideas on this forum so it'll be nice to walk along with you on your project. 

I can help you through the steps of getting the pics posted if you need it. As wit most things, it's easy once you learn how.

-T


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Here (I hope) is a shot of the lowsider transom.











Frank_S


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Almost Frank, the code should look like this...


```
[IMG]http://s359.photobucket.com/albums/oo37/Sebastianfrank/IMG_0010.jpg[/IMG]
```
So it will display like this...


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Brett. I am going to try a photo tonight if I find time to do anything today. Most of the grinding is done and I have on layer of 1708 biaxial on the transom inside. The lamination on the stern had been ground very thin by the PO. I layed up a piece of 1708 12' deep over the inside of the transom and 8" forward on each side. I used a beach ball and 6mil plastic to hold it tight. It turned out as good as vacuum bag, but I doubt I would try it again.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I removed this from the bottom of the lowsider.








I will see if this works.

Frank_S


----------

